# Upland hunting attire.



## redneck_billcollector

I was just wondering if anyone still dresses up to go bird hunting.  I have been known to wear a tie, waiste coat and nice barbour waxed shooting jacket a time or two.  I have yet to get me some shooting breeks though.  I almost pulled the trigger on a pair earlier this week down at Stafford's.  I am curious though, does anyone out there still "dress up" for bird hunting?  I look at the old pictures from all the plantations in my area and you see people with really nice clothes on and stetson gun club hats or tweed english shooting caps.  I am getting to where I dress up more and more for hunting, it just seems to bring back the "class" to the field which I think is missing.  I really get preterbed when I see folks on a nice traditional quail hunt wearing camo, etc...  Dressing up was not something just for the plantation folk, you see the pictures of normal people hunting quail in the 50s and 60s and they dressed for the occassion, they would have Filson waxed jackets, waxed tin cloth pants, nice hats, etc...to me there is something about wearing the "old school" clothes that just seems right when quail hunting.  It brings a little bit of respect to the "king" of game birds that just seems right.  I know I almost sound elitest but when you think about it everyone else dresses for the occassion when they hunt other game down here and think nothing about spending large ammounts of money on fancy scent blocking clothes, high tech boots, etc...I would love to see the trend start back of dressing up for hunting upland game.  I have recently started wearing waxed tin cloth jackets for my waterfowl hunting too just like the old timers, to me it brings back memories of my youth when we did not have fancy camo or briar proof jeans (I still wear them for dog training but that is it).  I even carry a pipe to smoke when I bird hunt and will have a silver flask with my favorite straight wiskey for a after hunt "toddy".  I would like to try one of those "english style" driven pheasant hunts just to be able to wear the proper attire....anyone know who has one of those in GA were people use fine shotguns and dress for the occassion?

You all can start the arrows about me being elitest (been said about me before on here).  We talk about fine shotguns and fancy dogs, why not dress out of respect for our fine shotguns, fancy dogs and what we all know is the greatest game?


----------



## Nicodemus

Jay, it`s called class, and you got it, my friend.


----------



## bigdawg25

wow! I know what you are saying; My grandpa is the same way when he hunted pheasants; him and all his buddies looked like nice British gentleman going to a pub rather then going out on hunting lol. I dont own any of those clothes as I am saving up to buy more guns. besides, the only upland birds I hunt around here is woodcocks, and wearing fancy clothes don't feel right doing that.

someday, after I graduate college and get a high paying job, I'll start dressing up as classy as you do


----------



## 28gage

OK, you're an elitest.


----------



## redneck_billcollector

28gage said:


> OK, you're an elitest.



With the handle 28 gauge, you know you have to have a little bit of elitest in you......of course being a texican yall dress funny anyhow for bird hunting, cowboy hats, chaps....just playing around.  I hunted out at a southern woods today and some of the outfits folks had on....I mean UGA caps and such.


----------



## 28gage

Yep a man shouldn't be allowed in the field with a UGA hat on, well not in Georgia anyway.  I was giving you a hard time but wow, you are an elitest.   All hat and no cattle?  And really nothing elitest about a 28gage, just a poor shot who might as well carry a light gun in the field.  Have a great New Year.


----------



## bigdawg25

28gage said:


> Yep a man shouldn't be allowed in the field with a UGA hat on, well not in Georgia anyway.



I wear UGA hat everywhere I go; so I guess I will have to leave that poor thing off if and when I decide to go on an aristocratic quail hunt . BTW, 28gauge dont humor us nw and dont be so humble; you must be a good shot considering you use a lighter gauge and spend more money shooting that then regular folk's 20 ga.


----------



## 28gage

I wish you were right, I'm a one man conservation program, I've missed more quail then one man should over the last 40 years.  I decided years ago that if I have to carry a gun and miss it's going to be light.  And still working on a case of Fiochii 28 ga shells I bought 3 years ago.  I'm pretty sure my dogs talk about me after each hunt.   And my fav hat for hunting or field trialing is a Kansas Jayhawk cap I've had for years.  If I hunted for meat I'd be a very thin man.


----------



## coveyrise

I know what you mean. When I was a boy and hunted on area plantations , people would dress in tie and nice shirts. Most wore pants from Staffords with matching coats. Just look in Mr. Balfours book This Land I Have Loved and look how people dressed. That was usually because you had just been served breakfast before the hunt and proper attire was required in the dining room. Now most of the plantations owners in my area wear khaki pants and plaid shirts. Have not seen a tie in ages. Do see a lot of FSU hats though. Primland Resort up in the blue ridge have some driven pheasant hunts. Also Sidney Gainey has a bunch of Scottish men come in for a huge hunt every year. They are decked out in kilts and have bag pipe players playing before the hunt. They have a big time.


----------



## redneck_billcollector

Now 28 gauge, that is a bore for elitest shooters (along with the .410)....that is my prefered bore for quail hunting too (28 gauge)...I did a hunt a few years back (in the late 90s) at Bluesprings Plantation and everyone (men) wore shooting jackets and ties, waiste coats and a few of the men had on shooting breeks. The women wore riding pants and boots along with jackets and scarfs.  It was kind of fun, I was looking at some of the pictures this morning and that is what made me think of this subject.

 I  remember as a kid my grandfather would not let us wear caps when we bird hunted, we wore them all the time for everything else, but he would get upset if we wore them bird hunting for some reason....he went to Tech in the 20s so you definately were never allowed to wear anything with UGA on it no matter what you were doing.

I know the older I get, the more I like how things were done in years gone by.  There just seemed to be more majesty to it and there was tradition.  That is what is becoming wrong with today's culture, tradition seems to have gone out the window.

And by the way 28 gauge, I was playing with you with the texican remark, but yeah, I guess I am somewhat of an elitest.....everybody has to have at least one flaw, I reckon that is one of my VERY FEW flaws.......

Coveyrise, I have Mr. Balfours' book and it is great, he even wrote in one chapter about some  people I have had the privilage to hunt with in my childhood in the Albany area chapter of the book.  I was very fortunate growing up in Albany all those years ago before it changed to what it is now.  Every now and then some of the plantation folk still get dressed for the occassion, I was down in Thomasville earlier this week and Stafford's and Kevin's along with Ivey's in Albany were telling me this year was their best ever for their Barbour line along with other traditional english clothing (at least down in T'ville). Stafford's and Kevin's actually had shooting breeks and I saw one older gentleman purchase a pair along with the high socks and sock garter ties. Like I said in the OP, I about pulled the trigger on a pair.....my g/f though I was crazy.


----------



## bigdawg25

28gage said:


> I wish you were right, I'm a one man conservation program, I've missed more quail then one man should over the last 40 years.  I decided years ago that if I have to carry a gun and miss it's going to be light.  And still working on a case of Fiochii 28 ga shells I bought 3 years ago.  I'm pretty sure my dogs talk about me after each hunt.   And my fav hat for hunting or field trialing is a Kansas Jayhawk cap I've had for years.  If I hunted for meat I'd be a very thin man.



haha! you are one funny man sir! well, I am a horrible shot myself; I have missed more doves and woodcocks in my last couple of years of hunting that I hav thought of quiting this sport up for good; its a bunch of my friends who have prevented me from doing so already.


----------



## Setter Jax

*Hunting Attire*

I like tradition too.  That’s what I really like about the sport. When it’s cold out I hunt in my grandfathers 1950’s J.C. Higgins Hunting Jacket.  I like wearing an upland guide series hat too. Lol  I bought a 1920’s Ithaca, S x S,  28 ga shotgun I’m restoring for next season.  Don’t know about wearing a tie, but I do like the traditions of bird hunting.


----------



## redneck_billcollector

Nice jacket Setter Jax.  As a kid I had one of those that my grandfather gave me.....


----------



## Jim P

Jay your grand pa must have been a big man. lol


----------



## Sam H

WELL....I like the "traditional" clothing...BUT...Not as far as the coat/tie and especially "breeks" go....
I guess I'm more of the 40's-50's traditional attire type guy with blaze thrown in when hunting with others...when hunting by myself....jeans/khakis,shirt/flannel shirt....khaki vest/jacket...been trying to find a "brimmed hat" though...gotta be the right one!
I have fond memories of following my grandfather/father/uncle wearing what I described above, back in the late 50's,early 60's walking fence rows,kicking brush....flushing sometimes 4/5covey's and and an occasional cottontail...But was taught "sternly"..never kill more than you can eat...save the rest for later,they preached!...a Strong Tradition you "don't wear"


----------



## GLS

When hunting public land neither Abby nor I can wear enough orange. The most respect one can show wild Mr. Bob is restraint on kill in relation to covey size and stop early enough in the p.m. so they can covey up, especially when its cold.


----------



## 28gage

"The most respect one can show wild Mr. Bob is restraint on kill in relation to covey size and stop early enough in the p.m. so they can covey up, especially when its cold."

Words to live by for the upland hunter.


----------



## preston

i agree that the old ways of bird hunting mean are a big part of the experience for me.  we are preservationist of a old tradition.  i would gladly hunt along side someone wearing a tie and nice coat and not make one critical remark.


----------



## B Man

preston said:


> i agree that the old ways of bird hunting mean are a big part of the experience for me.  we are preservationist of a old tradition.  i would gladly hunt along side someone wearing a tie and nice coat and not make one critical remark.



Both of my Grand Fathers were very big bird hunters but unfortunately both of them started to have health issues keeping them from the field before I was old enough to really learn the ways.  I do have an old Savage fox sxs 20 ga. From my grand dad that passed when i was 12.  This was the gun I grew up on and learned to shoot.  Has more value than any gun in my safe!  I always love to hear my papa's stories of when he was younger running his dogs on the farm flushing wild covey's with his 16 ga.  Now his eye's just light up when I tell him about my pups progress in the field.  There really was a lot of love and tradition about the sport!


----------



## Sam H

B Man said:


> Both of my Grand Fathers were very big bird hunters but unfortunately both of them started to have health issues keeping them from the field before I was old enough to really learn the ways.  I do have an old Savage fox sxs 20 ga. From my grand dad that passed when i was 12.  This was the gun I grew up on and learned to shoot.  Has more value than any gun in my safe!  I always love to hear my papa's stories of when he was younger running his dogs on the farm flushing wild covey's with his 16 ga.  Now his eye's just light up when I tell him about my pups progress in the field.  There really was a lot of love and tradition about the sport!



Bman....Ain't nuthin' more traditional than a Savage sxs 20ga(my first shotgun@12yrs old) except my Fox 16ga sxs...You were properly bred and taught to use the right "tools"....


----------



## redneck_billcollector

Sam H said:


> WELL....I like the "traditional" clothing...BUT...Not as far as the coat/tie and especially "breeks" go....
> I guess I'm more of the 40's-50's traditional attire type guy with blaze thrown in when hunting with others...when hunting by myself....jeans/khakis,shirt/flannel shirt....khaki vest/jacket...been trying to find a "brimmed hat" though...gotta be the right one!
> I have fond memories of following my grandfather/father/uncle wearing what I described above, back in the late 50's,early 60's walking fence rows,kicking brush....flushing sometimes 4/5covey's and and an occasional cottontail...But was taught "sternly"..never kill more than you can eat...save the rest for later,they preached!...a Strong Tradition you "don't wear"



Sam, there are plenty of Stetson "Gun Club" hats on ebay and at most stores down here that target the plantation crowd.  They are one of the traditional hats from the 40s and 50s that were very common amongst upland hunters.  I have one, I have a filson tin cloth hat, and a few other waxed or felt hats that were popular back in the day.


----------



## B Man

Sam H,   

I would love to run across another one somewhere to shoot today.  My grandfather "Daddy Doc", as I called him (he was a vet) cut the stock for me when I was little so it would fit me good.  I shot everything from dove, rabbit, squirrel, and deer with that gun, but I quickly out grew it in my teens.   I do have some very fond stories with him in the deer woods as a kid though, some of my fondness memories coming up in the woods and pretty hilarious.  As I said earlier his health went south quickly as I was coming up so he didn't do much just mostly sicked me into everything which was sometimes just for his amusement.  We stayed in trouble with the rest in deer camp. Haha.  Anyways you just kinda re sparked some of those memories.  

If you ever need someone to inherit that 16 ga. off your hands I will gladly put it to use in the field.


----------



## coveyrise

GLS said:


> When hunting public land neither Abby nor I can wear enough orange. The most respect one can show wild Mr. Bob is restraint on kill in relation to covey size and stop early enough in the p.m. so they can covey up, especially when its cold.



Amen on these words. Everybody complains about the shortage of wild birds on our public land but still there are those who shoot half of a covey down and then brag on it. Nothing does your dog more good than contacts with wild birds. You just can't truly duplicate it.

 I dont think you got to worry about people dressing up for hunting anymore. They barely dress up for church.

Setter Jax.. Nice Point.


----------



## Sam H

B Man,
Some of our family similarities are surprising....I actually had an uncle in the Ft Worth area we affectinally called "Daddy Doc" , a pharmacist....My 16ga Fox , circa 1913 will probably be buried with me along with my father's 1911 45acp he carried in WWII......But if we can one day share the quail fields , you are welcome to use it , as it has taken many birds to the skillet!

Jay....I also will wear the filson tin cloth hat on the colder days...I wore it in texas a few years ago and was proud to have it as it started sleeting late one afternoon in search of Mr Bob....I am looking for a felt/wool hat to wear on a more regular basis...thanks for the ebay tip


----------



## River Rambler

How about some more pics of the historic attire?


----------



## BirdNut

I am too hot natured to go British...

I remember reading a Havilah Babcock story where he talked about the same thing...I think most likely written in the 30's or 40's.  He lamented the attire of the contemporary bird hunter compared to the way her remembered his elders dressing up for the birds.


----------



## redneck_billcollector

Sam, those Stetson Gun Club hats are actually popular with the shooting crowd in England too.  You will see them in the British Shooting Sport publications and on british web sites that sell hunting and "country attire" as they call it. They are like a fedora but have brims a little bit wider. They were one of Stetson's more popular hats down south back in the early and mid 20th century and come in colors that are compatable with most all outdoors/field attire.


----------



## redneck_billcollector

BirdNut said:


> I am too hot natured to go British...
> 
> I remember reading a Havilah Babcock story where he talked about the same thing...I think most likely written in the 30's or 40's.  He lamented the attire of the contemporary bird hunter compared to the way her remembered his elders dressing up for the birds.



I love Havilah Babcock's works, I have a number of his books in first edition.  I have seen where he lamented how the people were dressing for upland hunting.  Maybe that is where I get some of my thoughts subconsciencely....I grew up reading him.   My favorite stories of his are always about chasing those "sand hill" quail in the turkey oak jungles and how much of a challenge they were.  His stories about the deep south remind me of how it was when I was a little kid even though that was a few years after he wrote.


----------



## Sam H

redneck_billcollector said:


> I love Havilah Babcock's works, I have a number of his books in first edition.  I have seen where he lamented how the people were dressing for upland hunting.  Maybe that is where I get some of my thoughts subconsciencely....I grew up reading him.   My favorite stories of his are always about chasing those "sand hill" quail in the turkey oak jungles and how much of a challenge they were.  His stories about the deep south remind me of how it was when I was a little kid even though that was a few years after he wrote.




One of Havilah Babcock's quotes is a favorite of mine and so , so True...."Bird hunting gets into a mans blood worse than the seven-year itch. I've never known a bird hunter to quit. They die sometimes, but never quit."


----------



## coveyrise90

I like the traditional attire. I read all of the British sporting magazines... like FieldSports, Shooting Gazette, etc. The women in the family are always trying convince me to wear some the British style clothing.... I am not yet there but its pretty cool. 

Here are some old-timey, Southern quail hunters.


----------



## B Man

Sam H,
  I have inlaws in clay county (Edison) that we visit a few times a year.  We may have to hook up and hunt together sometime.  Sounds like a great excuse for me to get away! 


I would say I'm all about hunting in slacks, button up shirt, and vest but the tie I can't do.   If I get the pleasure to hunt beside some of you gentlemen in the future and you choose to dress that way I would tip my hat to you fellas!


----------



## coveyrise

Nice pics Adam, I believe the Eisenhower photo was taken at Milestone Plantation in Thomasville. I lived in the Eisenhower cottage on Milestone for many years. The Humphries basically gave the keys to the plantation to Ike to come and go as if it was his. I am told he was an excellent shot.


----------



## redneck_billcollector

coveyrise said:


> Nice pics Adam, I believe the Eisenhower photo was taken at Milestone Plantation in Thomasville. I lived in the Eisenhower cottage on Milestone for many years. The Humphries basically gave the keys to the plantation to Ike to come and go as if it was his. I am told he was an excellent shot.



The Eisenhower photo could have been taken at either Bluesprings or Ichaway Plantations also, it looks like Mr. Woodruff (not 100% sure though) with him so that would put it at Ichaway in Baker Co.  He also was known to hunt at Pineland from time to time, I reckon if you are President and a national hero you get invited to hunt at all the top quail properties if that is what you love to do.  He would fly into either Albany regional (which was built in South Dougherty county, where the plantations are on down to Baker Co....I have heard that is why it was built where it is built, to accomodate all the rich quail hunters) or Turner Field/Albany N.S.A. in Albany (was a military airbase, the closest one to the plantations)  He hunted a number of plantations down here every year, Bluesprings has a room with watercolor paintings he gave them each year for Christmas that he painted until the day he died.  They put old outhouses on a number of quail courses just for him to use, they also still have the same furnishings in his room at the big house.  Same thing about Ichaway, I think the life photo was taken there, it looks like the owner with him, the owner was also the owner of Coke.  I have that photo in one of my books on South GA plantations.


----------



## redneck_billcollector

Sam H said:


> One of Havilah Babcock's quotes is a favorite of mine and so , so True...."Bird hunting gets into a mans blood worse than the seven-year itch. I've never known a bird hunter to quit. They die sometimes, but never quit."



I was down in Thomasville for a little while yesterday and came across a Babcock book that I did not have...."Tales of Quails 'n Such"  it was a reprint/compilation from University of South Carolina, where I think he was a Professor of English Lit. or something or other.   Went down to buy a gun @ Kevin's and it was packed up heading to the Dallas Safari Club convention......hope he doesn't sale it.


----------



## coveyrise90

Jay, which one are you buying?


----------



## redneck_billcollector

He has a dang near like new L C Smith 16 I convinced myself I needed..........


----------



## Sam H

redneck_billcollector said:


> He has a dang near like new L C Smith 16 I convinced myself I needed..........




Ain't nuttin like an old 16ga...My Fox 16 (on a 20ga frame...my favorite) is down right now with a "stuck" safety....Of course she was born 1913...so I'm cutting her a little slack...just hope to get her fixed before the end of Feb


----------



## Southron45

*Upland Hunting Attire of President Eisenhower*

The photo of President Eisenhower posted above by coveyrise90 shows, probably very early in 1959, (L-R) the President’s host at Milestone, George M. Humphrey, who was Ike’s Secretary of the Treasury from 1953-1957; the President; and Rufus Davis, Mr. Humphrey’s dog trainer and handler. A similar photo of the three men obviously taken the same day is at page 90 of Mr. Balfour’s wonderful book “This Land I Have Loved”, which others posting in this thread have mentioned; if you don’t have it you really should. 

The Eisenhower Presidential papers online show that both before and after his heart attack the President and first lady visited the Humphreys in Thomasville several times, quail hunting and even turkey hunting, playing golf and bridge, and dining with Thomasville friends including the George Humphreys, the John Hay [“Jock”] Whitneys, the Robinsons, the Robert Woodruffs, the Douds, and Gen. Snyder and no doubt others.   

The April 13, 1959 issue of Sports Illustrated, after the President’s heart attack, has an interview with Rufus Davis, the dog handler, available free online at http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/vault/article/magazine/MAG1133801/1/index.htm  He said that the President was a nice guy and a good hunter and a good shot; said he normally shoots a .410 but the birds were strong that spring and so they used .20 gauges [Mr. Balfour adds that they shot number nine shot]. Both Davis and Balfour add that Rufus Davis the dog handler told the President at the end of the hunt that he had enjoyed “handling” him!


----------



## Southron45

*Upland Hunting Attire of President Eisenhower Part II*

Also, the Pebble Hill web site's history section [www.pebblehill.com and click on history] has another photo of Ike and Humphrey taken there, this time wearing British woolen caps. Ike is wearing a tie and a rusty-orange "sport coat", I'd call it, or dress shooting coat, which looks just like the one Jock Whitney wore shooting birds at page 116 of Mr. Balfour's book. Whitney had a leather cartridge belt around his waist and coat. I wonder where they bought those coats? Stafford's was started in 1945; maybe there. Maybe somewhere else.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

I'm not really into the tweed but I am sucker for nice plaids and waxed cotton.  

Don't knock a little camo though.  I've never known a person who loved bird hunting more than my grandfather.  He's been dead since '97 but every time out (if the weather obliges) I wear his old flannel-lined brown camo briar pants.  He didn't shoot fine double guns but he always had the finest pointers in the County.  

The pants in a SoDak corn field:





And Papa and Grandmama with Bob the pointer as a pup in the background, Rome, GA.





Man, all of you SOWEGA guys make me pretty jealous come fall every year.


----------



## Timberdoodle

I really enjoyed the thread.  Thanks guys.

And, except for the tie (unless I am judging) I do sometimes dress up with the Barbour waxed coat, LeChameu boots, etc.


----------



## eddevelasco

When I hunt Perdiz on family farm in Spain traditional British attire is expected. In GA. No tie but I will wear Barbour shirt, cords, and jacket along with tweed cap. AYA SxS is always with me in the field. I like to respect the traditions.


----------



## FOD

My brother gave me a really nice pair of waxed Filson britches this weekend.Looks like I'm gonna start dressing up.


----------



## twtabb

Great post especially for this time of year. I have that book at hunting lodge and the guest really enjoy it. That way of life was a an entirely different world than most folks lived back then. It must have been nice to have that kind of money back in those days.


----------



## Southron45

*"Traditional Upland Attire" in 1848*

I have for about 46 years reread, each fall, the totally serious 1856 book "Dog and Gun", by Southern humor writer Johnson Jones Hooper. Hooper was a writer, newspaperman, lawyer, and died as Secretary of the Confederate Congress. I discovered the original book in the Vanderbilt Library in about 1967, while writing a paper on Hooper. I bought an original copy, quite pricey, but it was reprinted in 1992 by the University of Alabama Press, and you can find them in good used shape on Amazon.com for $7 or so plus shipping. 

Hooper dedicated HIS book to Henry William Herbert, a sports writer of the 1840s and 1850s. Recently I looked up Herbert to learn more about him. Turns out he wrote a book in 1848 under the name "Frank Forester", called "Field Sports of the United States and British Provinces of North America". I got a copy, which is pretty long and detailed, dedicated to Wade Hampton of South Carolina.

In a section on quail hunting, "Forester" describes the clothes of two quail hunters. It is the only description of 1840s quail hunting attire that I have ever seen. It goes:

"They are both aptly habited for the field, in russet shooting jackets, of stout corduroy, or fustian, long-waisted waistcoats, low-crowned hats, and ankle-boots of cowhide. The younger man, however, sports a pair of loose, fashionably-cut trousers, while the elder has donned knee britches, and tight russet leather leggins. Each has a double-barrelled gun under his arm, and the other appliances of [powder] flask and pouch, hidden in his roomy pockets. Neither wears any game bag, but an ivory whistle is suspended from the upper button-hole of both jackets". 

In earlier postings above, I noted that both Mr. Woodruff and President Eisenhower were pictured in the 1950s, a hundred years later, in the quail fields of Thomasville, GA in russet coats.


----------



## Timberdoodle

Very cool!


----------



## asc

Good read.


----------



## ghadarits

This thread reminds me of my Grand Dad. Almost every picture that I have of him he's dressed like the pics above in his waxed brown jacket. I have that jacket along with his Winchester model 12 in IC. He called it "the seed spreader". I love to hear my dad talk about them just walking out of their cabin on Blackshear and starting to hunt right out of the door in the 1950s with their pointer Lady. Walking their 25 acres of property to hunt quail. I wish we still had that place but it was sold after he passed in 1968.


----------



## Southron45

*Traditional Hunting Attire*

I think you have put your finger on it. To me, "traditional hunting attire" Southern style is NOT a tie, a jacket and plus fours and stockings with flashes. Instead, traditional hunting attire for Southern bird hunters was a tan or khaki canvas coat, an old brown wool felt trilby or fedora hat [in olden times often called "a slouch hat"; a "slouch hat" is actually the kind of hat Robert E. Lee wore]and some leather boots. Sometimes the hat would be an old "Jones style" canvas hat, of a type seeming to come back again now.

At least, that's what it was when I grew up in the 1950s in bird country, before deer came back, back when "birds" was most of what people hunted.

I am almost seventy. I knew friends whose grandfathers were never seen without a tie, even quail hunting, but when I grew up the same kind of people wore canvas instead. 

When I was young in the 1950s, we bought our canvas hunting clothes from Sears, Roebuck [no Abercrombie & Fitch for us]. In the late sixties and the seventies and eighties, we bought it from L.L. Bean. Now, we mostly buy it from Orvis, Safford's or Kevin's, but it is a lot the same. It might be Ventile now rather than canvas, but the point is that it is not Estate Shooting of driven birds in the Borders or Scotland, it is quail hunting in the South!

Those wonderful photos in Mr. Balfour's wonderful book are great to look at, but notice what President Eisenhower and his Secretary of the Treasury wore: canvas.

Traditional enough for me, and for us Southrons!


----------

